# Raw in Chicago?



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2013)

I would like to find affordable resources for raw meat sources around Chicago. Anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Mexican markets, and theres a raw food company mypetcarnivore who delivers a variety of raw but for me the chicken at fiesta market is 50 cents lb so thats my go to.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have never been able to find any really .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Friend of mine (board member suka) trains and works at the Chicago Canine Company and gets her raw food through or maybe with them. You might see if they have a co-op that you could join or work with or maybe they have ideas about where you can get food. 

Dog Training in Chicago Free Dog Obedience Dog Protection Evaluation


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> I would like to find affordable resources for raw meat sources around Chicago. Anyone have any suggestions please?



This place delivers in the Chicago area....and rabbit is a good change of pace.

Larson Rabbitry - Home


SuperG


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I use My Pet Carnivore. They have several Chicago-land drop spots and their selection is awesome.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> I would like to find affordable resources for raw meat sources around Chicago. Anyone have any suggestions please?



Here's another source from a group I joined....I'll bet you have more raw sources available near Chicago than I do in Minneapolis.

This place is only a $10 drop off fee...in Chicago area.

https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=99&Itemid=136


I'd find more raw sources for you but I bet you can do the same as I have done in 30 seconds and find all kinds of sources.

SuperG


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2013)

I appreciate the help from those who know something about this area. Despite snide comments to the contrary, I have put much more than 30 seconds into looking for a local source. It isn't an easy thing to find in this area for some reason. The Mexican market idea is a good one, I'll definitely look into that one, thanks!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> I appreciate the help from those who know something about this area. Despite snide comments to the contrary, I have put much more than 30 seconds into looking for a local source. It isn't an easy thing to find in this area for some reason. The Mexican market idea is a good one, I'll definitely look into that one, thanks!



Not meant to be "snide" .....just part of one's due diligence when deciding to feed raw and own a dog.

The problem with "cheap" chicken at many grocery stores is the fact that they plump the chickens....*Plumping*, also referred to as “enhancing” or “injecting,” is a term that describes the process by which some U.S. poultry companies inject raw chicken meat with saltwater, chicken stock, seaweed extract or some combination thereof. The practice is most commonly used for fresh chicken and is also used in frozen poultry products. Too much salt for the pooch.

There are many raw feeding groups and co-ops you can join which include the Chicago area, as I am sure there are thousands of pet owners who feed raw in your area. My point was, I found 2 sources in 30 seconds and I'll bet you can find dozens more. Try calling the dozens of meat processing and wholesale meat suppliers in your area and simply ask them what they do with the offal. Many times getting more "rural" uncovers great finds on raw. I drive 240 miles round trip once a month or so and score 200 lbs plus of most anything that comes on a cow,chicken etc. I pay .35-.50 a lb including green tripe, "oxtail", gullets, beef heart, etc. Even after gas it is a ton cheaper than any dog food one can buy....including the cheap crap. If you join into some of the raw groups out there, I am sure you will find a camaraderie amongst fellow raw feeders who pool their resources and certain individuals will do the driving at a nominal fee.

Here's a link specifically for the Chicago area of folks who are feeding raw and willing to shares their sources.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BARFingChicago/info


You're welcome,.....now that was "snide"....

SuperG


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2013)

SuperG said:


> You're welcome,.....now that was "snide"....
> 
> SuperG


And true to form, apparently.

By the way, I already knew of the yahoo group. But I was asking for assistance in finding local resources.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Maximilian, I will PM you regarding a raw food co-op ordering.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> And true to form, apparently.
> 
> By the way, I already knew of the yahoo group. But I was asking for assistance in finding local resources.



I suppose you have joined the Yahoo group already....did you find their local resources??

SuperG


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Chicago group can tell you of the places to purchase items. Bon Tons in Wheeling sells to raw feeders and many people do group orders from UWP in Madison.


----------



## lovemytb (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been getting raw food for my GSD and cats at My Pet Carnivore. I cannot say enough good things about them. The price is good and they deliver every month or have a drop off locations. I pickup my stuff at the drop off location and could not have been happier. I don't have to worry about trying to find food or getting raw that is well balanced for dogs. I highly recommend them. I am also from Chicago.

https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/


----------

